# Y helo thair!



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

jashdkjhasdhlaD
SDF
S
DF
SD
FSD
F
S


OHAI. HAO R YU?

Iz a Ti ENTp

I has cum frum far distint landz, whear we has herd ov this "EM-BEE-TEE-AI"

HELO an GREETINGZ.

Aim a evel SOCIONICS Androyd cum to DISTROI U AWL.

Regret

regret


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

hello bot. Welcome.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

HELLO *insert poster here*

Thatz a cute avie bee tee dubba-cheese



I am in fact a robot sent from the future where socionics rulez ur life. MBTI will get you burned in a fyre however

Am I a bot?

YOU DECIDE!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

oh no not another entp, havent you people figured out we dont like you?

Edit: Shes hot she can stay!

Edit: found out its a dude. Now I think he should get the boot!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

slowriot said:


> oh no not another entp, havent you people figured out we dont like you?
> 
> Edit: Shes hot she can stay!


She is a he and welcome to the site. I can't wait to die


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

You might not be a bot, but you're trying too hard. :happy:


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

So how is the MBTI life guys?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

ArchonAlarion said:


> jashdkjhasdhlaD
> SDF
> S
> DF
> ...


Way to give 1337 speak a good name :laughing:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

What's with the random letters in your first post?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Res said:


> Way to give 1337 speak a good name :laughing:


I lol'd.

For Neph, when he gets here.

YouTube - Know Your Meme: Boxxy

Err, welcome to the forum Archon.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

TreeBob said:


> She is a he and welcome to the site. I can't wait to die


Oh no you didnt!

YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

I am not in fact Boxxy although I've pledged undying love to her numerous times.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

You sound familiar....

But anyway, welcome!


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

I'm a familiar!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, and I'm your witch. :tongue: 
Come here, kitteh.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe, if you're ever in need of an ISTP assassin squad, just let me know.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

I give +1 to mana replenishment


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

ArchonAlarion said:


> I give +1 to mana replenishment


Ah, a new hyper ENTP that is into games. Welcome then.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

so we can b frenz nao?​


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome enjoy it here


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, _Cosm: Hall of Sacred Mirrors_ was badass.


----------



## Jeff05 (Jun 1, 2009)

take me to ur leader... I would have to say, its Alex Grey


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

ArchonAlarion said:


> heh. Yes tbh there is a much nicer atmosphere here than at the 16types.info
> 
> socionics people are dicks


Oh god they tried to rip me apart over there awhile back. Bunch o' weirdos!


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, there are some major issues with that community. I'm tired of their shit, so I'm reaching out to you MBTI folks.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

We're really cuddly. :laughing:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I am also from the 16types forum, and to be honest, that describes the two forums pretty well.

What about this?


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

Omg Kam lol


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I did it out of love to both forums. We need gradual, gradual change. 

COME MY BROTHERS.


----------

